# 2.5 Nano (update 8/2)



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

My vote is for the 2nd one, looks more dimensional and alive - the 1st one is a little to "flat" for me. Great start!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I vote for the second one, too - the way the two upper rocks work off each other is nice - very craggy, like a windswept mountain hill.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Second one.

The first one will be grown over by your other plants


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Dos.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

duff said:


> My vote is for the 2nd one, looks more dimensional and alive - the 1st one is a little to "flat" for me. Great start!


Thanks duff



driftwoodhunter said:


> I vote for the second one, too - the way the two upper rocks work off each other is nice - very craggy, like a windswept mountain hill.


Yeah I like the two upper rocks but I may need to adjust the lower one...



Chrisinator said:


> Second one.
> 
> The first one will be grown over by your other plants


True true



newportjon said:


> Dos.


Gracias


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

How would you guys adjust the lower rock? It is currently somewhat buried and just laying on the gravel.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

My suggestions:

1. Derim the tank
2. Don't bother burying the rocks, just sit it on the AS. You'll want it as tall as you can or else the HC will completely cover it up when it fills in.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

No more emersed ug? That bottom rock has gotta be moved, just not sure where.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

TLE041 said:


> My suggestions:
> 
> 1. Derim the tank
> 2. Don't bother burying the rocks, just sit it on the AS. You'll want it as tall as you can or else the HC will completely cover it up when it fills in.


It's just a temporary tank so I'm going to leave it on, I like the glass cover it came with, good for emersed setups.

I will The top right rock is sitting on the soil, I'll try to move the top right higher, I will definitely move the bottom rock. 

Thanks TLE! Your tanks are beautiful btw



Couesfanatic said:


> No more emersed ug? That bottom rock has gotta be moved, just not sure where.


I moved the emersed UG over to a little clear plastic critter carrier thing, I agree with you, I just have to mess around with it.

You need to update your tank!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Ben. said:


> You need to update your tank!


Long story there. But I will update it soon.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Your nano looks nice. Your HC is coming. More than enough to cover that entire tank...twice...

Bro...you should de-rim that sucker before you put water in it...


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

TLE041 said:


> My suggestions:
> 
> 1. Derim the tank
> 2. Don't bother burying the rocks, just sit it on the AS. You'll want it as tall as you can or else the HC will completely cover it up when it fills in.


Agreed on the derim, I was about to say the same. With such a small tank it would not be a huge issues derimming it. Also you can probably clean up the silicone some too.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Where did you get that light?


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> Long story there. But I will update it soon.


Goodroud:



shrimpnmoss said:


> Your nano looks nice. Your HC is coming. More than enough to cover that entire tank...twice...
> 
> Bro...you should de-rim that sucker before you put water in it...


Thanks for hooking me up bro, I would de-rim but it's only temporary and if I did the glass top wouldn't fit on it anymore:/



demonr6 said:


> Agreed on the derim, I was about to say the same. With such a small tank it would not be a huge issues derimming it. Also you can probably clean up the silicone some too.


Thanks for the input demon look up there ^ 



radioman said:


> Where did you get that light?


I got it locally for a super good deal, aquasoil+5.5 gallon+archaea light= $30

You can get it from ADG? ADA? I know Aquatouch sells them. They go for 80 bucks though.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

Why would you go through all the trouble to derim the tank then clean the silicone. If you want to its fine but you can buy a mr aqua tank on the cheap and it would be much better..you are able to put a top on these I belive or you can just cut some plexi diy


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Messing with the rocks a bit, but I don't think I'm going to change much. I'll have pictures up tonight if anything changes.



RWalleyTX said:


> Why would you go through all the trouble to derim the tank then clean the silicone. If you want to its fine but you can buy a mr aqua tank on the cheap and it would be much better..you are able to put a top on these I belive or you can just cut some plexi diy


Oh, I'm not going to de rim the tank. It's only temporary and I like having the option of the glass lid it came with for emersed setups in the future.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok so I finally had time to mess with the rocks after work, here's what I have.

What do you guys think? Personally I like 1 and 2, they're really close so I could just position the rock right in the middle of the where the bottom rock is in 1 and 2.

1








2








and 3


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Not feeling it. Do the rocks need to all be bunched up? Also, it would work better if you had one rock at least twice as big as the others. This is the hardest part of an aquarium for me so I understand any frustrations. Takes me forever to figure out placement on rocks and driftwood.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

How about now?


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks a lot better that way  Just know that if you have your rocks halfway in the substrate, they will most likely get covered by plants when they grow in.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

lemme see da HC...


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

looks good so far


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Went to a local meeting and got some glosso and stuff, will plant and maybe take pics tomorrow


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

^i've been reading that it helps to plant glosso really deep down into the substrate to help it carpet faster.. 

just something to pass along as i recently planted glosso, and did not do that. haha


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

gnod said:


> ^i've been reading that it helps to plant glosso really deep down into the substrate to help it carpet faster..
> 
> just something to pass along as i recently planted glosso, and did not do that. haha


So just the leaves are resting on the substrate right? thanks for the info gnod


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Had to work so I'll try planting glosso tonight, here's a little sneak peak

oh and tanins in the water!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks good bro...where's the HC?...if those little green bits are all that's left...I'm sorry...cause I mailed out a bunch...enough to cover that tank..


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll try to get pictures up today, planted glosso and something else, the aqusoil is still leeching tanins like crazy.



shrimpnmoss said:


> Looks good bro...where's the HC?...if those little green bits are all that's left...I'm sorry...cause I mailed out a bunch...enough to cover that tank..


No worries, I switched it over to to emersed and it's doing a lot better


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Stuff from local meeting: glosso and other plants haha

oh and took out all but one rock for more carpet room

















Thought this shot was cool cause the reflection..








far away FTS:hihi:


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Another up date! Eveything is pearling and healthy, little sprouts everywhere, yayroud:


















Blyxa Japonica growing out to the left of the rock, found it in the glosso from lax









Recording growth of the little sprout!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW, two days of growth! look at the picture above for comparison!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

^dang.. that's crazy
why isn't my glosso growing like that? and it's been growing more vertical than spreading its runners i feel like. what's that light fixture again? i think i read it, was it like 23W or something like that?


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

gnod said:


> ^dang.. that's crazy
> why isn't my glosso growing like that? and it's been growing more vertical than spreading its runners i feel like. what's that light fixture again? i think i read it, was it like 23W or something like that?


27W archaea fixture! Mines growing up right now too, but I pushing at least 2 bps in this little tank.

You using Co2?


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

i JUST started using DIY last week, and i dunno... i guess i seem some growth. my diffuser is coming in the mail so right now it's just going into my hob filter to get diffused. 

i got a 23W about an inch from the top of the water, and i believe that's either high light, or super super high light. lol


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow you really got a good deal on that light. You got your whole package for less than half of what the light alone costs! :flick:


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

gnod said:


> i JUST started using DIY last week, and i dunno... i guess i seem some growth. my diffuser is coming in the mail so right now it's just going into my hob filter to get diffused.
> 
> i got a 23W about an inch from the top of the water, and i believe that's either high light, or super super high light. lol


Yeah, my glosso's is growing up for some reason..I guess I'll have to trim:/



Aphyosemion said:


> Wow you really got a good deal on that light. You got your whole package for less than half of what the light alone costs! :flick:


I know right?! a replacement bulb costs $20 haha


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

just wanted to share - i trimmed and replanted some of my tall glosso' and noticed that there were some runners being sent out, but their new leaves were browning and dying... 

i dont know why glosso is not taking off for me 

show us an update!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

gnod said:


> just wanted to share - i trimmed and replanted some of my tall glosso' and noticed that there were some runners being sent out, but their new leaves were browning and dying...
> 
> i dont know why glosso is not taking off for me
> 
> show us an update!


You don't want to see an update I'm moving to college on saturday and had to pack a bunch of stuff up so I forgot to turn on the light a few......too many times haha, everythings browning, I'll update once I get down to tucson. 

Maybe you should try DIY co2?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

college huh? have fun ...remember you're too young for one gf...hahah...collect em like shrimpies....


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

haha I will try to remember that I have one right now I wonder if I can keep them together..... will blondes and brunettes interbred and give me wild types?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

:icon_frow

You ever heard of the phrase. Don't bring sand to the beach?:flick:


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> :icon_frow
> 
> You ever heard of the phrase. Don't bring sand to the beach?:flick:


Haha yes nice one Howard

and Don't worry I won't be doing that:flick:


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

updates ben? how are the glossos' doing?


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

The glosso is still growing up, even with 2-3 bps in a 2.5 gallon tank, if I have time I'll take pictures, college is pretty time cosuming...if you know what I mean


----------



## thebettashop (Sep 24, 2011)

Looking good, what type of light are you using?


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Do you have any new pictures?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Good looking tank man. I love 2.5 gallon setups.

Was wondering what kind of powerhead that is?


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

This tank was too much work so I'm taking it down and setting up a low light 5 gallon!



thebettashop said:


> Looking good, what type of light are you using?


archae light 27 w i think.



radioman said:


> Do you have any new pictures?


This tanks dead



cableguy69846 said:


> Good looking tank man. I love 2.5 gallon setups.
> 
> Was wondering what kind of powerhead that is?


It a small fountain pump, called a skyish


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

lol..another one down...low light 5g eh? sounds perfect for scrimps...


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> lol..another one down...low light 5g eh? sounds perfect for scrimps...


It was a temporary tank to begin with:O

And yes, shrimp tank I'll just revamp by shrimp and moss journal into a 5 gallon to keep at least the journal alive


----------

